# Rhinestone software



## Blessed GiggleZ (Feb 13, 2012)

I was wondering if it is possible to use Adobe Illustrator to make rhinestone templates or do I need another rhinestone software program that works with the Adobe Illustrator? Any advice would be appreciated and helpful. Thanks!


----------



## lizziemaxine (Nov 14, 2007)

I think there has been some discussion on here about using AI to make templates. I bet you can do it, just not sure how.


----------



## cowpuncher007 (Jul 4, 2008)

I do all of my rhinestone designs in AI. Because it's not a program developed specifically for rhinestone work, you have to be kind of creative in how you use the tools, but it's entirely possible.


----------



## leoleo (Feb 1, 2011)

You could find required info here :

http://www.t-shirtforums.com/rhinestone-decoration/t92789.html


----------



## ncbigfroot (Feb 4, 2007)

leoleo said:


> You could find required info here :
> 
> http://www.t-shirtforums.com/rhinestone-decoration/t92789.html




Thanks alot


----------

